# My FBT setup so far



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

What do you think please? Am I on the right lines?


































Thx for looking,


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I tend to give more actual land area- but as I have said before, FBTs are really adaptable, and they seem to do just as well in this kind of set-up. My only concern would be that it is easier to feed them on a defined land area- but if you've worked that out, go for it!. Love the 'statue', BTW.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol i hope the goblin guy does'nt scare the toads! looks very different but i like it! i like the shells! 
i would recommend some (real) water plants, mine love these & are very cheap from pet shops, theres loads of plants for tanks on ebay i got some nice floating plants off they & the toads love them. 

also maybe a little cave or something for the toads to hide in if their a bit shy! but so far so good!


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks - yes I was worried about the land area for feeding, I'm going to build it up more that end with more of those smooth pebbles.

There are live plants in there, Elodea (I need to get more) and two spikey varigated plants from the aquarium shop. The substrate is playsand that I've washed & I'm hoping the plants will root. The man said they would. I do need more though.

I've ordered some mealworms, and some earthworms from Livefoods.Direct which should be here in a day or two. I'm still a bit unsure of crickets, though I know they're good for them.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

The way I feed is with a cricket tub top. The crickets stand on it and the toads can climb on. If the crickets fall off then the toads see them struggling in the water and just pick them off.
It's great.

Lookin' good.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

If the light is strong, the Elodea will grow and spread, if not (it likes a lot of light) it will die off and need replacing. The 'spikey plant' is a variety of Dracaena, often sold as 'Wheat Grass'. I use it in my clawed frog tank, as it grows interesting roots and emergerges from the water level- it's not reallly a water plant, although it seems to do well. I cut it back a lot, and use the cuttings for new plants. As for crickets, they are as nutritious as they are fed- I try to give a new box fresh fruit and a pinch or three of fish food before I give them to my animals, but there are specialist gut-loading foods on sale.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> If the light is strong, the Elodea will grow and spread, if not (it likes a lot of light) it will die off and need replacing. The 'spikey plant' is a variety of Dracaena, often sold as 'Wheat Grass'. I use it in my clawed frog tank, as it grows interesting roots and emergerges from the water level- it's not reallly a water plant, although it seems to do well. I cut it back a lot, and use the cuttings for new plants. As for crickets, they are as nutritious as they are fed- I try to give a new box fresh fruit and a pinch or three of fish food before I give them to my animals, but there are specialist gut-loading foods on sale.


You can grow dracaena in water? I love dracaena. Saw a huge one in Morissons for a fiver. Well tempted to give that to Ichabod!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Depends very much on the variety- the one sold as 'wheatgrass' does best of them all in aquatic situations- but even then is a marsh/wetland plant doing the best it can under difficult conditions.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Depends very much on the variety- the one sold as 'wheatgrass' does best of them all in aquatic situations- but even then is a marsh/wetland plant doing the best it can under difficult conditions.


hmm yeah. I just want something with a thick stem/trunk coming out of the water.
Damn!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> hmm yeah. I just want something with a thick stem/trunk coming out of the water.
> Damn!


That's what I've got in my clawed frog tank, with 'wheatgrass'. I'm not sure it's all that attractive, but it definitely looks natural!:lol2:


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Oo thats interesting, I've googled that plant, & see it's called Lucky Bamboo. It doesn't like bright lights either. The aquarium shop had them in a huge tank of water completely submerged along with all their other plants. They cost £2.50 each.

I'm going to re-design the tank. I think I'll get rid of the golom character, and build the back of the tank up right across with large grade pebbles, and smooth larger stone, then I've got a knarled Apple Tree Branch which I plan to lay on top. I've also found some slate which I'll try and stack somewhere. Then get more plants etc. I found some moss too by the side of our pond in the garden, so I pulled a bit up and laid it on the stones in the tank.

Could I ask a couple more questions please (sorry)

1/ The apple branch has never had any chemicals/pesticides used on it, will it be ok just with a scrub and boiled water poured over it or should I sterilise it first with Milton or something like that ??

2/ Crickets. How do you keep your crickets, and do you feed them with tweezers or just tip a few in?? I read somewhere that if you put your crickets in the fridge just before you feed em it slows them down a bit & the toads can catch them easier? Have you heard this ?

3/ Worms. I know you gut load crickets, but you can't gut load worms can you?? Do you roll them in vit powder or something else??

Thankyou xxx


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

titwillow said:


> Oo thats interesting, I've googled that plant, & see it's called Lucky Bamboo. It doesn't like bright lights either. The aquarium shop had them in a huge tank of water completely submerged along with all their other plants. They cost £2.50 each.
> 
> I'm going to re-design the tank. I think I'll get rid of the golom character, and build the back of the tank up right across with large grade pebbles, and smooth larger stone, then I've got a knarled Apple Tree Branch which I plan to lay on top. I've also found some slate which I'll try and stack somewhere. Then get more plants etc. I found some moss too by the side of our pond in the garden, so I pulled a bit up and laid it on the stones in the tank.
> 
> ...


You can gutload anything that eats!
I put the crickets on a cricket tub top and if they fall in the water the toads just pick them off.

Also, I can't see any lucky bamboo in your tank.
I have lucky bamboo and it looks like this:


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Ikea sell Lucky bamboo - Straight = £0.79p or Curly = £0.99p


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

If you use wild-caught worms, they don't need gut-loading- they come with their own, free loading from the the soil. Chilling crickets does work, in slowing them down, but to be honest, FBTs are quite active enough to catch them without chilling. Oh, and the apple branch should be fine.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks alot for that Ron.

Ipreferaflan - I simply googled & found this :-
Dracaena sanderiana - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dracaena sanderiana, known as Ribbon Dracaena, *Lucky Bamboo*, *...* Dracaena sanderiana, *lucky bamboo* plant can flower in Autumn, Winter and early Spring. *...*
so I just assumed it was called lucky bamboo


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the plant usually sold (at least in the UK) as 'lucky bamboo' is different. What you've got in your tank is pretty definitely Draceana.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

titwillow said:


> Thanks alot for that Ron.
> 
> Ipreferaflan - I simply googled & found this :-
> Dracaena sanderiana - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...


There's loads of different types of dracaena, I don't think yours is sanderiana.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

I've redone my tank. Is this better please?? The water is murky cos I've disturbed the sandy bottom. 

I've added moss, and put the branch in place etc


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

nice!

but i wouldn't use sand.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Why?? I'm sure I read that between sand and gravel that sand was better to use - oh no . The sand is only on the bottom, the land is smooth stones and moss at the mo


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi - I've just ordered some Anubias and Twisted Fern plants from Ebay. 

I can't wait now for Monday to get my new fellas, or girlies - who knows?? I've plucked up courage to tell my old man (he just tutted and raised his eyebrows) that I'm getting some new Phibs. He thinks I'm crazy. I ordered them on my birthday 16th & haven't dared tell him til now. He has an anger management problem  so I was a bit wary.

Got to think of some names now for them - Ipreferaflan - any ideas please??


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sand is okay but I eventually took out all of the substrate at the bottom because it hindered cleaning...I now only have a few large stones to kinda cover the floor...


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Ugh ok - I will leave it as it is for now, then when I come to do a full clean up I will change it to large grade gravel. Thanks for your help tho.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Whey!
I got a mention.

I have fine gravel in mine. I've never seen them feed at the bottom.
I'd've said sand would be fine. It's what I've got with my turtles.

NAMES:

Boys
Bertram
Alonzo
Firenze

Girls
Lexus
Dominique
Dakota

There's a few that spring to mind.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, no...I did not mean to change it. I used gravel as well and as far as I am concerned as long as anything is below the water line it should be fine. As I say, I chose to take mine out cause I hated having to remove and rinse it every time I cleaned the tank cause all the muck got into it...thats all. I think it is just preference. :2thumb:


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

No that's fine - I want advice and comments, I simply worried a bit cos I thought it was maybe harmful to them. I will most likely replace with gravel or just a few stones like you have. 

I've bought mini mealworms and earthworms as the toads first meal, and some Nutrobal Vit powder. I get my babies tomorrow but guess what - it snowed in the night and there's at least 4 inches on the ground, bummer  but I will get the huskies out and the sledge and get those toads no matter what.

By the way, are mini mealworms ok for them, and I'm a bit confused as I've read that they're not supposed to eat mealworms (adults I suppose) as they can't cope with their hardskin but they can eat Crickets - don't they have hard skin?


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

i posted this on another forum .
it was designed to allow easy cleaning & filtering of the water , & plenty of land for feeding 
its been working a while now & no problems whatsoever .


i decided to make a proper set up for my fbt's tonight .
they have been living in a plastic rub style thing until now , but i wanted something a bit more pleasing on the eye .
not sure if it will work properly , or be any easier to clean out , but time will tell .
anyway heres a blow by blow account of my attempts .
firstly i got a filter & laid it flat in a hatchling tub 








then melted a slot with a soldering iron for the lead








next replaced the outlet jet with a piece of solid aquarium pipe (adapted slightly with a ring of electrical tape for a snug fit )








melted a hole in the lid to take said pipe








then added a piece of flexible aquarium tube to the solid piece








i turned the tub into a collander with a soldering iron








then put the whole contraption into 1 end of the aquarium im using








i filled the space at the bottom of the tank with crix tubs as landscaping (& cos im tight & trying to save on gravel )








next i filled the whole thing with gravel leaving the top of the tub clear for access to the filter pump 
& made a gradient from the water up to high ground at the other side & added a few bits of decor & water
















some greenery covers the outlet pipe from the tub








& some more covers the exit end of the pipe









then added toads 
























hopefully they will like it


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks good to me, & you've got exactly the same tank as mine 

I just re-arranged my tank completely. I can't wait to get my toads tomorrow. 

Your guys look young. What do you feed yours on? 

I've bought mini mealworms and earthworms ready for their first meal, then will buy crickets at the end of the week.


----------



## JamieAldridge (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice Setup Mate :2thumb:


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

titwillow said:


> Your guys look young. What do you feed yours on?
> 
> I've bought mini mealworms and earthworms ready for their first meal, then will buy crickets at the end of the week.


the pics were taken some months ago so they have grown a bit since then 
the tank has had no mods since i set it up & appears to be working just fine for them .
theres no steep sides anywhere to stop either the toads or the food getting back onto dry land
they feed on mostly crix , easy to get hold of & you can up the sizes as they grow .
also i always have plenty at all sizes for my other amphibs & inverts


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

...and my names didn't even get a mention 
Huff


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

Hi jenny
I love the new set up...they will love it! I use sand as substrate and have had no problems with it, i spot clean with a trusted turkey baster (best multi function tool ever!) and do a complete clean (plus rinse filter sponge) fortnightly. Mine eat crickets (on land or off the water), mealworms, cut up or small earthworm and waxworms for a treat.
Good luck and please send pics of your new guys when they have settled in!
x


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Claire - yes I agree about the turkey baster wouldn't be without it. I will get crickets at the end of the week but only have tiny mini mealworms and earthworms at the mo, and some vitamin dust.

I will probably bore you all silly with pics tomorrow, its like being a kid again at christmas when you get new critters lol


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

Don't worry, i am the same. my wallpaper on my phone is currently one of my whites and i just have to show everyone. at work they call me scary lizard lady...:bash:
can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

*Oh I'm Sorry*

Oh flanman what can I say :gasp: --------- I was so busy reading the posts and in my excitement didn't even notice your hard work.

They are beautiful names - thankyou :notworthy:

I will let you know which ones I choose xxxx:flrt:



ipreferaflan said:


> ...and my names didn't even get a mention
> Huff


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Um...if you do decide to keep the sand......you will need to 'churn up' the sand everytime you do a water change...unless you have excellent filtration unit...otherwise the sand does compact very quickly and can cause bacteria build up which will start stinking like rotten eggs within weeks. This is due to break down and build up of sulphur and lack of circulation within sand....this is not healthy for frogs.
Apart from that - just keep a nose out...if it starts smelling...best to change the sand.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Thx Bearnandos will do. I'm really worried now cos I don't have a filter, (thought I didn't need one), and the main reason being is that the water is so shallow (3-4in). 

I do have a 6inch filter which needs to be kept upright, is there any on the market that are tiny? I bought this filter for when my FBN babies grow.


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

i think the filter i have in with mine is an elite one, it's 3 inches high or so. i have one of these in with my FBN's, FBT's and alpine newts. i got them from pets at home and they were £10 or so each


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

it's an elite mini filter...

Elite Internal Filters


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

You must be psyhic (I think thats how to spell it hehe) Claire - I was just googling these things on petsparade. Hagen Elite at 9.99. How funny.

I've ordered one for £7.99 from Ebay - Postage free yey x


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

i was just trying to find the right one for you!! i know how you worry :whistling2: so i thought i'd help you out!!!
they are great in the small amount of water and take seconds to rinse out...ideal!:2thumb:


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats really kind of you Claire. I only want whats best for them, oooooooooo how many hours now til I get them??? Got to go aquarobics in the morning first tho, but then as soon as my hair's dry I'm off to the reptile shop. Woohoo x


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Much prefer your natural design tank, well done. Your toads are going to love it in there.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Seriously not trying to cause problems- but I don't use a filter with my FBTs at all- much like my clawed frogs, I notice they don't like them and don't like active water. Regular partial water changes seem to work better. 


I am *such* a heretic....:lol2:


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh cor blimey. I don't know what to do now. Well, the toads will be in the still water til I get the filter which will take a few days to arrive, so I'll see how they go. If it starts to pong, then I'll try the filter. It'll always come in handy anyway even if I don't use it for the toads.

Thankyou Fatlad, I agree - I like the natural one too, and I've added much more moss over the branch so they can snuggle into it.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Good thing about most ppls fbt tanks - its pretty simple to remove their substrates


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Thats true, only 4in water to suck out and then scoop the sand out. The more I think about it the more I'm going to change to gravel, but that won't be for a couple of weeks.


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

I do angle the output against a piece of wood so there is hardly any flow from the filter, and one of my toads likes to sit on top of the filter...there's always one!!!! i found it ponged a bit before, and is better with the filter, but you decide...don't want to cause a big debate!:lol2:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

You could always cover the filter with rock or slate. I agree with Ron ideally still water is best but if like most people time is precious then a small filter will help. The small fluval filters work well when placed on their side.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Thankyou so much for that info. Luckily I don't have to go to work (old girl you know) that's why I love this hobby - plenty of time to play.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Seriously not trying to cause problems- but I don't use a filter with my FBTs at all- much like my clawed frogs, I notice they don't like them and don't like active water. Regular partial water changes seem to work better.
> 
> 
> I am *such* a heretic....:lol2:


totally agree, mine are also in a 50/50 set up with no filter & do fine, i do a water change about every 5 days! when i se the pop i just remove it from the water


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

just looked at the last pics & have to say i prefer this one to the other! looks a lot more natural for the toads to live in & has good water space & land space.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Seriously not trying to cause problems- but I don't use a filter with my FBTs at all- much like my clawed frogs, I notice they don't like them and don't like active water. Regular partial water changes seem to work better.
> 
> 
> I am *such* a heretic....:lol2:


this is the reason i went to such lengths with my filter set up ,
theres no water flow except for at the outlet of the pipe which is way up on land & causes no water flow .
also there was no chance of wee legs etc being dragged into the inlet .


i do agree regards acf's though , they seem to really hate even the slightest filter vibrations


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Sometimes mine sit on the filter.
Doesn't seem to bother them one bit.
The water flow also makes the crickets that fall in the water move around, and they gobble them up.


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

i have a fluval 1 in mine and my fbts seem to enjoy spending time sat on there.


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Right, here are my babies - the shop lady reckons they are all girls ?? They're gorgeous & have bright red bellies. They're shy and stressed so have found lots of hidey holes in the tank. 

I can only see two so far so gawd knows where the third one is. 

I've not offered food yet, only got them about 2 hours ago, so thought I would try later this evening ??


































Hope you like them - MORE LATER - (warned you that you'll get bored lol)


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics. They look lovely and am sure they will venture out of their hidey holes a bit later!:2thumb:


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope so. I wanna see them eat. I'm going to buy some 'hoppers' tomorrow and try them.


----------



## clairethorn (May 2, 2008)

i'm sure they will be fine. i hardly ever see mine eat but i know they do, i guess i'm just busy feeding the rest of the zoo at the time:blush:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

what can i say, BEAUTIFUL!!!!! a very nice green colour, if all are girls that would be good! no noise!!!!!!!! 

enjoy them am sure these little toads will give you loads of pleasure :2thumb:


----------



## titwillow (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks


----------

